# What happened to this poor LP!



## 600Volt (Jan 25, 2016)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

It might be a sweet player, but I don’t see anyone paying that kind of money for that condition. There are plenty of minty case queens out there in that price range.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Where are the other 2k standards lol


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Budda said:


> Where are the other 2k standards lol


I see them in my area now and then, I sold one myself last month and got $2300 for it. They list for $2500 plus, but what they sell for is another thing.

I should say it was mint, and I myself bought it used for $2400 6 month earlier. Deals are there if you’re patient.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Parabola said:


> I see them in my area now and then, I sold one myself last month and got $2300 for it. They list for $2500 plus, but what they sell for is another thing.
> 
> I should say it was mint, and I myself bought it used for $2400 6 month earlier. Deals are there if you’re patient.


Thats not $2k though. That’s $2k and a set of boutique pickups.

This looks like someone tried to relic it. In today’s market I’d say it seems within the range. Remember, every guitar got the 2022 price hike of 10%. If there was a headstock break then yeah expect less.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Personally I don’t look at pickups as much as they are a personal taste.

But on condition, I’ll always spend a bit extra for nicer condition, unless its a vintage instrument and I don’t care if it’s player grade. I tend to sell after a while, and beat up guitars don’t move as well, I like to be able to get most of my money out.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

My assumption is that its a nice copy. Headstock look and shape is off.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks like he didn’t mind piling things on top of it. Plastic pickup boxes, shoes, canned goods, cinder blocks….


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

He just decided to relic it himself and save a grand.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks like it was played a lot, while wearing a big belt buckle, monster watch with a big heavy strap, several big rings, and always after eating poutine with his bare hands...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm................poutine.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> My assumption is that its a nice copy. Headstock look and shape is off.


If it is a copy, they did a good job in the controls cavity. I had a Zakk W chibson and that cavity was HORRIBLE.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> always after eating poutine with his bare hands...


that makes sense. lol

chipped nut at the lower 'E'?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> My assumption is that its a nice copy. Headstock look and shape is off.


The headstock caught my eye too. You're not the only one.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Would have had push pull pots


Lincoln said:


> The headstock caught my eye too. You're not the only one.


There were sooo many copies selling on ebay a year ago all shipping from China. I thought it was bizarre no one was flagging those
ads.
An example such as this one would have been listed for about $1200 plus shipping. It would show a legit case and candy but will arrive in a box. Ive been screwed by a ebay ad, i fought and Paypal took the money back from my acct without any notice. 
They could be honest and upfront and sell it for what it is and still get $800 for it.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Ignoring the abuse for a moment, it looks like it might be a 2016 LP Standard Faded.
Those tuners don't look right though.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I would go check that out if it were in my area.

I actually prefer buying players, means I don’t have to take off my huge belt buckle to play or be horrified to play.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

The headstock does look weird.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think it's camera lens distortion. Take pictures of a Les Paul up close with a cell phone and nothing looks 'right' . Step back and zoom in and it looks better.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ad is gone. Sold, or pulled?? hmmmmmmm


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Tuners we’re right, everything about selector switch (poker chip & washer) was right, bridge assembly and location of knobs was correct, nibs on the frets…

I think it was a fair price for a guitar that was played hard and put away roughly. Doesn’t mean it can’t be loved again.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> I think it's camera lens distortion. Take pictures of a Les Paul up close with a cell phone and nothing looks 'right' . Step back and zoom in and it looks better.


It's gone so I can't check, but a most phones come with wide angle and people tend to overuse it. Even take wide angle shots, but then crop them. So I see weird distortion on a lot of photos


----------

